# Bully Blood



## Black Label Romo

Bully Bloodlines...there are several now...so let's check some of em out...
This is just the 1st posting...I will edit this thread several times to add more info and lines...but I have to work around these 3 kids...lol...and the doggies...so it is definitley a work in process...
Also if you own a bully from one of these lines...or any bully line...please post up a pic...and the lines they come from to add to our database...thanks guys and girls!!!

The 1st I will focus on is Razor's Edge...just wanted to post a couple of my favorite Edge dogs...so here we go!

Razor's Edge Ch Purple Rose of Cairo



















I always loved this dog...I am looking for pictures of 'Remembering Cairo' another great Edge production!!!

Here's one seen in ALOT of Edge Pedigrees...Throwing Knuckles...more of the Classic Edge look!










More Edge dogs coming soon!!

Here is another foundation line of the American Bully World...
Gottiline...

These dog's are almost ALWAYS more extreme...heavier bone...lower frame...everything...when I 1st started in the American Bully movement...I loved the Gottiline dogs...the huge look...huge head and chest...massive bone...but throughout time I have gained knowledge of health issues that come along with some of these features...it has swayed me more towards the Classic and Standard look...I do however feel a Edge/Gotti is a great cross...extreme but clean...anyways...here we go...

Gottiline's Patron










Gottiline's Chapo










Gottiline's Backyard Boogie










And then we got Remyline...which was based off of Remy Martin a Edge dog...but throughout years of breeding he has succesfully created his own look and line of American Bullies...one problem I have with Fabian is that he still refers to these dog's as the real APBT...which I do not agree with...well here we go...I do not have names for these dogs as I do not know much of what Fabian is doing...but I figured the pictures would still be nice to see the differences in lines...




























Plenty more to come...thanks for looking!!!


----------



## Rudy4747

Love the Old Re dogs Ciro and Knuckle are both in my Zoeys ped oddly enough i don't think she looks very bully. Her grandsire is Remembering Cairo.


----------



## Runthru

The Remyline looks very varied?? I personally like the second Remy, but not the others.
And I think from what I have learned lately that I like the older RE classic look, over the newer RE.

P.S. I love the knowledge I have gained just in these first few days of the new section Bully 101, Thank you for taking on this job and passing on what you know.


----------



## Rudy4747

P.S. I love the knowledge I have gained just in these first few days of the new section Bully 101, Thank you for taking on this job and passing on what you know.[/QUOTE]

Class is in. I have been learning quit a bit too. :clap:


----------



## Black Label Romo

Runthru said:


> The Remyline looks very varied?? I personally like the second Remy, but not the others.
> And I think from what I have learned lately that I like the older RE classic look, over the newer RE.
> 
> P.S. I love the knowledge I have gained just in these first few days of the new section Bully 101, Thank you for taking on this job and passing on what you know.


I actually think the Remy look has some consistency...almost always that real blocked out muzzle...mostly seen in brown with a black muzzle...I like some of em...he put out a vid awhile back where he made some statements I wasn't to fond on...I will look it up and post it...not for bashing purposes...just to give yall some insight on whats behind his dogs...and his mentality...

And thank you both for the positive feedback on the section...makes me feel real good bout this...I hope this section helps...!!!


----------



## Black Label Romo

Rudy4747 said:


> Love the Old Re dogs Ciro and Knuckle are both in my Zoeys ped oddly enough i don't think she looks very bully. Her grandsire is Remembering Cairo.


You should post up a pic in here bro!!
Both of the edge dog's named are some of my personal faves!


----------



## apbtmom76

Ok now my neighbor down the street has a granddaughter off Throwing Knuckles, she is gorgeous blue girl, ADBA registerd and very small and petite, I will have to get some pics of her, I have seen her ped, if he would let me condition her a little she would do great in a show ring for ADBA. I am lovin the Remy dog in the second pic, nice and clean lookin dogs, I do like the Throwin Knuckles dog as well, hmmm this is all great info John, thank you so much.


----------



## Rudy4747

his thread 
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/32209-been-while.html
I just posted has pics of her.


----------



## Black Label Romo

*Monster G Bloodline*

*Monster G Memo owned by Azteka505*










*Monster G's Gunner*










*Butthead Bloodline*

*Butthead's Angel*










*Butthead's Big Block*


----------



## apbtmom76

ooo I really like the first guy, very nice, hahah think I have a thing for th tri's btu he is porportionate, tahnsk John


----------



## Black Label Romo

Tye here's a pic of Benny's dad as a pup...beautiful tri...


----------



## apbtmom76

omg John he is gorgeous, so Benny could throw tri's if you bred him right?? Sorry still a bit new to the whole genetics thing, I know if you breed red to red you get red or blue to blue you get blue or blacks or seals. I am lovin his marking, thansk John


----------



## Rudy4747

Here is Zoeys dad we fell in love with this guy so we got her.


----------



## beccaboo

Big trouble john. I'm seriously wantin a bully pup now... LOVE these tris that keep poppin up. Find me a lilac one n I'll make it happen! Lol. After I get a job... And finish school... And get my own place... Lmao. K 10 years or so


----------



## Black Label Romo

lol @ becca...i love my silly girl...hahahah


----------



## apbtmom76

omg Rudy he is a gorgeous guy. Now I know why you got Zoey 

Becca - I will split the cost with you if I can have visitation, lol


----------



## DMTWI

We have wondered if our guy Chewee is an APBT, AM Staff, mix and match, or even Am Bully? Since he's a rescue and not much was know about his past, bloodlines, any papers, ped, etc...we can only guess. He's not as bulky as some of the bully pics here, but he does have a BIG head, fairly short, (sorry don't know exact inches here) and is about 72lbs or so. Anyway, it would be all speculation, but what do you guys think:

Maybe the Classic Class of Bully?


----------



## Black Label Romo

Looks bully to me bro...of course thats just lookwise...no telling without a ped...I absolutely love him...depending on height would tell me what class he would be labeled as...but like I said...he's a beautiful guy!!


----------



## apbtmom76

awwww I heart Chewee, and I would say he is a bully for sure, but again if he is a rescue, there is no telling, but I lub anywayz, lol


----------



## DMTWI

Thanks you guys, appreciate the nice comments. Ya, I suppose we'll never know about him for sure, guess he could be an (APBSBM&M) American/Pit Bull /Staff/Bully/Mix & Match. Ha I just made a new breed.... :roll:


----------



## apbtmom76

hahahaha that is perfect Dave, Chewee is a good lookin guy, he can come visit anytime he wants, and his owner is allowed to accompany him


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Lone Star said:


> *Monster G Bloodline*
> 
> *Monster G Memo owned by Azteka505*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Monster G's Gunner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Butthead Bloodline*
> 
> *Butthead's Angel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Butthead's Big Block*


Actually, there is no Monster G bloodline. The dog, Monster G, is off of Comacho and Shocka G thus making him 100% Greyline. Gary Moore says, "In order to have your own bloodline you must have 4 generations of out-crossing, in-crossing, out-crossing, in-crossing, and bringing it all back to what you like." If you buy two dogs from different breeders and stamp your name on it that doesn't make it your own bloodline. If the pedigree says Tony Moore top and bottom then it is a Greyline dog. Rodney Bingley, who owned Monster G, called him a Greyline dog; furthermore, no bloodline known as Monster G has ever been created. Juan Gotti was a Greyline dog, who was bought buy Richard Barajas, and any dog off of Gotti is considered a Gotti line dog, but Juan Gotti himself was actually Greyline.

I also do not consider Remyline a bloodline since it is just two RE dogs inbred and line bred.


----------



## LoudMouf

^

I will comment on this topic shortly.


----------



## angelbaby

good post lauren


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

hmm, they say you learn something new everyday


----------



## k8nkane

Excuse my ignorance, but what does out-/in-crossing do that line-/in-breeding does not?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

k8nkane said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what does out-/in-crossing do that line-/in-breeding does not?


I really don't think in-crossing is an actual term... but she has delivered the right concept.

for example:

line breeding is taking your dog back to it's grandparent or cousin, etc... it is commonly used to focus in on certain traits that are consistent from generation to generation.

Inbreeding is putting together dogs which are directly related... mother to son, brother to sister, daughter to dad.

Out crossing (introducing a complimentary, unrelated dog into your line/inbred pedigree) to attempt to prevent or even correct the negative traits that come along with the inbreed/line breeding.

Here's a good article to read up on it:

Line Breeding

I hope that clarifies it some.

Here's another one:

http://bowlingsite.mcf.com/genetics/inbreeding.html


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I really don't think in-crossing is an actual term... but she has delivered the right concept.
> 
> for example:
> 
> line breeding is taking your dog back to it's grandparent or cousin, etc... it is commonly used to focus in on certain traits that are consistent from generation to generation.
> 
> Inbreeding is putting together dogs which are directly related... mother to son, brother to sister, daughter to dad.
> 
> Out crossing (introducing a complimentary, unrelated dog into your line/inbred pedigree) to attempt to prevent or even correct the negative traits that come along with the inbreed/line breeding.
> 
> Here's a good article to read up on it:
> 
> Line Breeding
> 
> I hope that clarifies it some.
> 
> Here's another one:
> 
> http://bowlingsite.mcf.com/genetics/inbreeding.html


:goodpost:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I really don't think in-crossing is an actual term... but she has delivered the right concept.
> 
> for example:
> 
> line breeding is taking your dog back to it's grandparent or cousin, etc... it is commonly used to focus in on certain traits that are consistent from generation to generation.
> 
> Inbreeding is putting together dogs which are directly related... mother to son, brother to sister, daughter to dad.
> 
> Out crossing (introducing a complimentary, unrelated dog into your line/inbred pedigree) to attempt to prevent or even correct the negative traits that come along with the inbreed/line breeding.
> 
> Here's a good article to read up on it:
> 
> Line Breeding
> 
> I hope that clarifies it some.
> 
> Here's another one:
> 
> Inbreeding and Linebreeding


:goodpost: Thank you, Shana. I was just quoting Gary Moore on the in-crossing thing. I don't think he was using the term in-crossing seriously as he was making a point that buying two dogs from two different bloodlines and stamping your name on them or the offspring does not make it one's own bloodline.


----------



## LoudMouf

*Here is a link to some of the most noted Greyline dogs: Notorious Juan Gotty, Camacho, Monster G, Westside Monster, Raider II, and more. These are the dogs.*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

LoudMouf said:


> YouTube - Back In The Day, The Origin of the GreyLine
> 
> *Here is a link to some of the most noted Greyline dogs: Notorious Juan Gotty, Camacho, Monster G, Westside Monster, Raider II, and more. These are the dogs.*










Excellent video with awesome footage. Thanks yo!


----------



## LoudMouf

Lone Star said:


> I am looking for pictures of 'Remembering Cairo' another great Edge production!!!


*Ask and you will receive...*









Picture of Remembering Cairo (CAI) & Lil Cairo (LIL RO) - picture taken be me


----------



## k8nkane

Wow, thanks for all the links and the video!! I'll bookmark them for another day.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Excellent video with awesome footage. Thanks yo!


I second that.:clap:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

LoudMouf said:


> *Ask and you will receive...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of Remembering Cairo (CAI) & Lil Cairo (LIL RO) - picture taken be me










Excellent pics, Devin. Thanks for posting!


----------



## angelbaby

thanks for posting devin those dogs are gorgeous , LOve Cai.


----------



## apbtmom76

Oh wow I am in love with Cairo, really gorgeous dogs  Thanks for the info Devin


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I've never seen that video before. For people who are serious about improving the American Bully, it really helps to be able to see the movement and over all structure of the foundation of the dogs. 

I love Cai, but you all know how i favor those smaller dogs.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I've never seen that video before. For people who are serious about improving the American Bully, it really helps to be able to see the movement and over all structure of the foundation of the dogs.
> 
> I love Cai, but you all know how i favor those smaller dogs.










I love smaller dogs, bigger dogs, medium dogs as long as they are clean and correct.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I love smaller dogs, bigger dogs, medium dogs as long as they are clean and correct.


----------



## LoudMouf

*It is truthfully my opinion that to truly respect and know your breed of choice, you need to understand the breed's history and where it comes from. Alot of breeders choose not to look back past three generations in their pedigree, they don't understand that the dogs being bred today are reflections of the past. Without really looking at the dogs that laid the bottom floor (foundation) you can never know how well the building (line) is built. Also I have never been one of those people that likes to take others word for it, I always had to see the dog in person myself whenever possible. I remember seeing the legendary Razors Edge bullies: Rolli, Manu, Apollo, Blue, Chief, Cai, Lil Ro, Gamble, Deniro, Kekoa, Paco, Blow, Rayna, and more.*

Also as a side note anyone who doesn't know Remembering Cairo (CAI) and Lil Cairo (RO) are littermates out of UKC CH Purple Rose of Cairo x R.E. Up All Night (Viagra).


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

LoudMouf said:


> *It is truthfully my opinion that to truly respect and know your breed of choice, you need to understand the breed's history and where it comes from. Alot of breeders choose not to look back past three generations in their pedigree, they don't understand that the dogs being bred today are reflections of the past. Without really looking at the dogs that laid the bottom floor (foundation) you can never know how well the building (line) is built. Also I have never been one of those people that likes to take others word for it, I always had to see the dog in person myself whenever possible. I remember seeing the legendary Razors Edge bullies: Rolli, Manu, Apollo, Blue, Chief, Cai, Lil Ro, Gamble, Deniro, Kekoa, Paco, Blow, Rayna, and more.*
> 
> Also as a side note anyone who doesn't know Remembering Cairo (CAI) and Lil Cairo (RO) are littermates out of UKC CH Purple Rose of Cairo x R.E. Up All Night (Viagra).










, Devin!


----------

